# Bass Boomy



## Greenster (Mar 2, 2013)

I do not have any way to measure my room right now, but I can tell you that my room is boomy. I need to get some corner bass traps. I just heard about the new Flex Range Technology from GIK. Is this available for a corner bass trap. I was looking at the Tri-trap corner bass traps for my front two corners. My room is 11' X 18' with a 7'6" ceiling. and currently have side panels and rear Panels but I my front wall is untreated. The rear of my room seems a little bit dead and am planning on a diffuser panel on one side opposite my door.

I was going to build a front stage but I am thinking of just a stand now with my subs in the front two corners. The $2500 speaker shoot out change my mind on the stage Idea.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

We don't offer it on the Tri Trap - sorry. Plus, for home theater, you want the whole front wall to be fully absorptive so the membrane would not be recommended anyway.


----------



## Greenster (Mar 2, 2013)

So what would you recommend to deaden the front wall?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Ideally, you'd do something like 2" ECOSE or OC703 full coverage and then broadband bass absorbers in the corners.


----------

